# Built my first Coils



## waja09 (7/12/15)

Hi guys.... 

So I am scared but excited as well .... Built my 1st set of coils for my Terminator Bottom Fed Mod ....

3.5 is the Thickness and 6threads for each coils (2Coils) ... My Ohm reading comes out to 0.49ohm as per my iStick 40w mod. 

Once fitted, and I've put the cotton in.... Both coils look slightly different, I have taken a few pulls from it and it seems to be working fine to me.... 

What do u guys think? Am I safe? 

Your input is highly appreciated  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (7/12/15)

Hey buddy 

Coil building is the most fun you can have with some wire and tweezers.... Lol

3.5mm diameter is nice and big, lots of wick so your squonking less often. 

If your coils look different how do they fire ? 

Are they heating up at the same rate from the inside out ? If not then you need to tweak the coils a bit before wicking. 

The reason is if one coil is heating up faster than the other you often land up taking a round about route to dry hit city. One coil will always have juice on it and you start to go mad and keep tanking the top cap off to see if the wick is really dry or not. 

As long as there is no short with the top cap, the sides and each coil then your pretty much safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> So I am scared but excited as well .... Built my 1st set of coils for my Terminator Bottom Fed Mod ....
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're doing fine.
I think the iStick can do as low as o.2 ohm so it should be safe in either those 2 mods.
It also depends largely on what battery you have in the Terminator as to how many amps you can vape from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> So I am scared but excited as well .... Built my 1st set of coils for my Terminator Bottom Fed Mod ....
> 
> ...



Great stuff @waja09 
Nothing like that feeling of vaping on your first own built coils!
Try upload a picture for us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nimatek (7/12/15)

Yup first coil build is scary but so much fun! They just get better and better after this build. You gain a lot of confidence in what you are doing. The big thing is just to make sure the coil doesn't end up touching anything other than the posts holes and the wick.

Happy building from here on out!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## waja09 (7/12/15)

So I took it to the next level and built a 0.39 Ohm coil (Just like what the guy at Vape King Built for me) , because the other wasn't making enough clouds lol ..... This one seems perfect .... So I am using a 18560 3000w battery in this Mod. How low can I go guys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waja09 (7/12/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @waja09
> Nothing like that feeling of vaping on your first own built coils!
> Try upload a picture for us


Hi @Silver 

Tried taking pics but it isn't coming out clear under the light ... Will try during the day tomorrow ....  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartart (8/12/15)

Nice @waja09 keep on working on them, the guys at vape King helped me too recently, I'm not as good as them yet but it's sure fun to make them coils billow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (8/12/15)

Post a pic or two


----------



## Silver (8/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Tried taking pics but it isn't coming out clear under the light ... Will try during the day tomorrow ....
> 
> ...



Keep the camera (i assume phone) further away and zoom in rather. Usually that leads to better results


----------



## Silver (8/12/15)

waja09 said:


> So I took it to the next level and built a 0.39 Ohm coil (Just like what the guy at Vape King Built for me) , because the other wasn't making enough clouds lol ..... This one seems perfect .... So I am using a 18560 3000w battery in this Mod. How low can I go guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Be careful @waja09 , you are starting to go into cautious and potentially dangerous territory
What battery is that? I assume its a 3000 mah batt, which probably has a continuous rating of either 20A or 15A depending on what it is

When its fresh, at 0.39 ohms, you will be drawing nearly 11 amps (4.2/0.39)

If its a 15A battery, you need some safety margin, so i wouldnt go any lower. 

If its a 20A continuous battery then say you could draw about 15A with some safety margin. In that case i would suggest not going below about 0.3 ohms. 

Remember that your ohm meter could also be reading a bit out and that the resistance can change slightly as you vape or wick etc. So always build in some safety margin.

Vape safely


----------



## waja09 (8/12/15)

Hi @Silver,

Yes it's a 3000mah 3.7v battery .... So I am safe right ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waja09 (8/12/15)

Here's a pic people's .... So with a 18650 3000mAh 3.7 Battery, what more can I experiment in terms of coils ? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (8/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi @Silver,
> 
> Yes it's a 3000mah 3.7v battery .... So I am safe right ?
> 
> ...


Depends on the continuous discharge rating of the battery. Which battery is that?


----------



## waja09 (8/12/15)

Andre said:


> Depends on the continuous discharge rating of the battery. Which battery is that?


Hi @Andre 

It's the purple Samsung batt






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartart (8/12/15)

Nice reo @waja09 I'm not brave enough to use one of those yet my regulated mod keeps me safer from going too crazy and blowing myself up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi @Andre
> 
> It's the purple Samsung batt
> 
> ...


If it says "ICR18650-26F 2600mAh" somewhere on there, seems it has a max. discharge current of only 5.2A. Certainly not safe for use at that resistance. Suggest you get the blue Samsungs or the brown LGs.
Great coiling for a first time btw.


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Here's a pic people's .... So with a 18650 3000mAh 3.7 Battery, what more can I experiment in terms of coils ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Fine job there on the coiling. 
But you need to reduce your sugar intake...(that eager how low can i go vibe seems sugar induced) 

The problem with your batt is that it doesnt list its continous discharge current, very NB.
ie a 20A batt means you can build as low as 0.2 ohms, 0.25 to be safe
a 30A batt means you can build as low as 0.14 ohms with no safety headroom.
This is why no one can tell you how low you can go, without your batt rating its all danger terrority.
The capacity is 3000mah basically nice to know and lets you know how long it could last under certain controlled conditions, but nothing to do with how low you can build till.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/12/15)

Andre said:


> If it says "ICR18650-26F 2600mAh" somewhere on there, seems it has a max. discharge current of only 5.2A. Certainly not safe for use at that resistance. Suggest you get the blue Samsungs or the brown LGs.
> Great coiling for a first time btw.


Or maybe  it could be the SAMSUNG 30Q (Pink)? @waja09 did you get the batteries from Vape King?


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi @Andre
> 
> It's the purple Samsung batt
> 
> ...


Is it the same as this one?




The INR18650 -30Q which can do only 15A?
You might need to pull off that white sticker to see, what about that grey text lower ? something 511

Also try to keep your juice bottle away from the piranha that munched your fingernails, it will make a mess and could short out that battery. 

edited CD from 20A to 15A just to be safe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ESpok (8/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi @Andre
> 
> It's the purple Samsung batt
> 
> ...



That looks like a Samsung 3000 mAh INR18650-30Q which is 15A CD. I got 2 for my Subox. Not sure if it is that safe for your setup tho. 

*Manufacturer's Specs:*


Flat Top
Nominal capacity: 3000 mah
Max Continuous Rated Discharge: 15 amps (at 25 degrees C)
Nominal voltage: 3.6v
After a fresh charge: 4.2v
Cycle info: Capacity drops to 60% after 250 full charge/discharge Cycles
Don't discharge below: 2.5v
Standard Charge: CC/CV @ 1 amp / 4.20 volts +/- .05v, 100 mA cut-off
(Max) Rapid Charge: CC/CV @ 4amps / 4.20 volts +/- .05v, 100 mA cut-off
Impedance: 22.15 +/- 2 milliohms
Weight: 45g
Height: 64.85 +/- 0.15mm
Diameter: 18.33 +/- 0.07mm
Operational Charging Temperature Range: 0 to 50 degrees C (best below 45 degrees C)
Operational Discharging Temperature Range: -20 to +75 degrees C (best below 60 degrees C)
You can store them for 1.5 years at -30 to + 25 degrees C, 3 months at 30 to 45 C and 1 month at 30 to 60 C (in other words, store them in a cool place and they'll last longer)


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

ESpok said:


> That looks like a Samsung 3000 mAh INR18650-30Q which is 15A CD. I got 2 for my Subox. Not sure if it is that safe for your setup tho.
> 
> *Manufacturer's Specs:*
> 
> ...



MY info came from the Facolo Lithium battery site, but Id be happier calling it 15A to be safe, there seems to be a lot more of 15A's CD comments.

*Quick Details*

Place of Origin: South Korea
Brand Name: samsung
Model Number: samsung 30q
Type: Li-Ion, 18650 battery
Nominal Voltage: 3.6v/3.7v
Size: 18mm*65mm
Nominal Capacity: 3000mAh
Skype: lisa.facolo
Weight: 50g
Current: 20A
Features: high temperature performance, resistance to overcharge
Trait: samsung inr18650 30q 3000mah
Trait2: inr18650 30q 18650


----------



## waja09 (8/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Is it the same as this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Guys 

So this is the battery, and yes I did buy it from Vape King






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So this is the battery, and yes I did buy it from Vape King
> 
> ...



Rather take the CD as 15A as per @ESpok 's post and the info on the VapeKing site, means an absolute low build of 0.28 ohms

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ESpok (8/12/15)

@waja09 use http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp to check what you battery needs to be capable of. They also have a coil wrapping tab.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Rather take the CD as 15A as per @ESpok 's post and the info on the VapeKing site, means an absolute low build of 0.28 ohms


As @blujeenz said, the absolute minimum resistance will be 0.28 ohms for 15A continuous discharge at 4.2V (fully charged battery). Ideally what you want to do is allow some room for error reading`s depending on how accurate is your ohm meter is. The lee way is up to you, but in general I use 10% less than the battery CD rating as a safety margin. It might be overkill in some instances but better safe than sorry, especially when you are chain vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

